# My transition coop for the littles



## JR FARM (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

It looks really nice. Is it's placement where the older birds can see the younger ones as that would help when the time comes to put them all together. I wish my transition pen were as nice.


----------



## JR FARM (Sep 12, 2021)

Thank you so much 🥰


----------

